# December '08 Challenge Photos - "Architecture"



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks,

Happy New Year everyone and thanks for your patience. As you can see from the 46 photos submitted this month it was worth the wait. Take a look at them and vote for your favorite!

*Architecture*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Black_Noise

wow, wow, wow.

They are all AWSOME pictures. I thought I might of had a chance to win this one, but now, its so hard to choose. Everyone has an awsome picture.

my vote is in.


----------



## Jklersy

my picture did not make it I guess.......


----------



## manaheim

hoofa... # hands down.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Come on people, lets have a few more votes out of you. It's all free and you just have to spend a few minutes looking at some nice pictures.


----------



## dwol

WOW!! Their is so many awesome pictures!  it was fun looking through them all


----------



## jlykins

Looks as though the race is on between 17 and 18


----------



## lanceusa

Weird question but can submitters vote too?


----------



## Black_Noise

lanceusa said:


> Weird question but can submitters vote too?


 
Im pretty sure you are supposed to.

(just not for youself)


----------



## jlykins

No don't vote for yourself, vote for me! lol


----------



## Admodel20d

If i could put a vote in it would go to no 18, amazing photo. 
unfortunatly im still a newb so i cant vote, at least i recieved a vote, yay!


----------



## Mitica100

Yeah, 18 is my fave...


----------



## Black_Noise

I feel bad for alot of people who didnt get any votes (me included) because every picture is a great shot


----------



## Amber_Cullen

Wow, there are some amazing pics running... good luck everyone!


----------



## xUnknownSoul

Aw.  I wish I knew about this challenge before.  I would have entered a photograph.

But yes.  #18 Is the best photograph in this group by far.


----------



## thereforeiamx

up to the moderators now 

(#17!)


----------



## OregonAmy

Black_Noise said:


> I feel bad for alot of people who didnt get any votes (me included) because every picture is a great shot



Agreed.

I feel pretty damn good that I got *one* vote, given the competition. And, no, I didn't vote for myself.


----------



## Moonb007

I was out while there was voting, but glad to see I made the top 4...great works everyone.


----------



## MHarvey

whats the january challenge? has it posted yet?


----------



## dtornabene1

So if there is a tie, what happens?

-Nick


----------



## manaheim

dtornabene1 said:


> So if there is a tie, what happens?
> 
> -Nick


 
Then I win by default.

Granted, I don't actually have an entry, but I win anyway.

I know, it's a weird technicality, but rules are rules.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Thanks folks. The tie breaker is currently being decided by the moderators so we will announce the winner in the next day or two. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## dtornabene1

manaheim said:


> Then I win by default.
> 
> Granted, I don't actually have an entry, but I win anyway.
> 
> I know, it's a weird technicality, but rules are rules.


 
I like your attitude.  You're my kind of person!  Funny though, after reading the rules, I did find the technicality you mentioned.  It also states upon your winning, you must submit $50 to me.  Also quite wierd, huh?

-Nick


----------



## manaheim

^^^ *chuckle*


----------



## kanmai

tie?????


----------



## dtornabene1

kanmai said:


> tie?????


 
While none of these photographs are mine, I feel the people have spoken.  Give the win to both.  Its not as though one is clearly better than the other.  Both should win.

Unless we haven't counted the votes from Florida yet? 

Otherwise, come on moderators, give them both the win.

-Nick


----------



## TwistMyArm

I agree Nick, they were both great photos. However we, the moderators, have made a decision and that is that dec08photo18 - Kurvor is the winner. Photo 18 was submitted by lanceusa. However we are also proud to announce Photo 17 - Red Vertigo as a very deserving runner up. Red Vertigo was submitted by thereforeiamx. 

Congrats to both of you and thanks for your patience.

*December '08 Challenge Winner
dec08photo18 - Kurvor* Submitted by lanceusa






*December '08 Runner Up
dec08photo17 - Red Vertigo* Submitted by thereforeiamx






Now if Lanceusa and thereforeiamx will excuse me for one minute I do have another announcement to make. 

First of all I just want to say thank you to everyone who has participated in the challenge not only this month, but to everyone who has ever participated in the challenge. I have a special appreciation for those members who never fail to impress me with both their skill and dedication each and every month. Thank you. 

So I am stepping down as moderator of the Photo Challenge, but there will be someone who is taking over. Chris of Arabia will soon be taking over as the  Photo Challenge moderator. For those of you who were wondering why there was no January challenge it was simply due to the fact that we needed some time to transition Chris into the roll. We are currently working to improve upon the challenge and hope to have it back up and rolling for a February challenge. 

So congrats again to Lanceusa and thereforeiamx for their wins this month. And thank you to all of you who participated this month. I'm proud of the great group of photos submitted for the Architecture challenge and I'm happy to leave on a high note. Thanks everyone....now please congratulate your winners and welcome Chris to the challenge.


----------



## lanceusa

Congrats thereforeiamx.  I absolutely love your image...that kind of composition can't be beat!  Where was this stairwell?  Unfortunately here in Houston I have yet to find something so stunning.

P.S. If anyone wanted to know, my image is of the Enron Building, downtown Houston...yes that Enron!  I'm not sure what its being used for now though or who has occupied it.  Anytime you go there you'll find some photographer pointing their lens upward.  In our recent hurricane it was slightly damaged too as many of the buildings downtown where.

Thanks to all of you who selected my image.

...and good luck Chris on your new appointment.

Regards,
Lance


----------



## thereforeiamx

lanceusa said:


> Congrats thereforeiamx.  I absolutely love your image...that kind of composition can't be beat!  Where was this stairwell?  Unfortunately here in Houston I have yet to find something so stunning.
> 
> P.S. If anyone wanted to know, my image is of the Enron Building, downtown Houston...yes that Enron!  I'm not sure what its being used for now though or who has occupied it.  Anytime you go there you'll find some photographer pointing their lens upward.  In our recent hurricane it was slightly damaged too as many of the buildings downtown where.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who selected my image.
> 
> ...and good luck Chris on your new appointment.
> 
> Regards,
> Lance



ah, it is you, Lance, my competitor whose photo I marveled over. the B+W monochrome really made the reflective windows stand out. in color, the emphasis on the shape/reflection of the beautiful buildings and its surroundings would be lost. Congrats on the win for it was well-deserved and thank you for all who voted and participated. Sad to see TwistMyArm go though; good luck, Chris 

p.s. The photo was taken in a townhouse on 5th Ave right by Central Park. I did some fishing here and there for small, hidden gems around the city and this spiral staircase has been the best find I've had so far 

Marie


----------



## johngpt

Dana, I just want to say thank you for all your time and effort organising these challenges. You have done a superlative job.

Be well.


----------



## johngpt

Congratulations Lanceusa and thereforeiamx!   :mrgreen:


And great images at your respective websites.


----------



## Mr.SuperHero

Someone should defiantly make a January Challenge.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I think before I say anything else, I have to thank TwistMyArm for all he's done in the time he's had responsibility for The Photo Challenge. Although I've never actually participated in this particular competition, as an outsider looking in, it's always seemed to me to be a particularly well run affair. It's a fairly large pair of shoes I find myself stepping into, I just hope I can develop the feet to go with them. 

Odd that I should find myself writing this less than an hour after someone else just threw a few inaugural words out to some casual bystanders - I gather I don't get the black limo though for this one.

As Twist said a little earlier, we won't be running this for January, but TPC will be back at you regular newstand on 1 Feb, when I hope to make another interesting one for all to particpate in. Till then, if anyone has any suggestions on topics they might like to see, please drop me a PM and I'll consider them along with a few select choices of my own.


----------



## Sirashley

Twist, just wanted to say thanks for all the time and effort put into organizing these challenges. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say it is greatly appreciate it. Chris, congrats on taking over, I sent a PM with a few impossible suggestions :lmao: Anyway, I'm looking forward to entering Febs contest


----------



## Big Mike

Cheers Twister man, you've done a great and mostly thankless job so kudos to you.

It was a long time running and when the weight comes down, you were so hard done by in the greasy jungle.  So take a trip to the gift shop, locked in the trunk of a car but don't wake daddy.  We will miss you fully completely but hopefully Chris has the wherewithal to trickle down the rules and save the planet.


----------



## Antarctican

Dana - thanks so much for all the time and effort you devoted to running the challenges, so that we the members could have the fun (and, well, challenge) of taking photographs to fit the theme and submit for voting. Your ideas and smooth running of the challenge will indeed create large shoes for Chris to fill*. Enjoy your well-earned retirement, and again, thank you so much! 








(*Chris keeps making some analogy about big feet being a sign of something or other, but he won't give any more specifics)

Thanks too to terri for bringing TwistMyArm's retirement to the attention of members in a separate thread. I did not see the announcement in this thread, and would have felt terrible if TMA's departure had gone unnoticed.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Thanks everyone. I'll miss the Challenge, but I'll still be around the forum. I think Chris is going to do a great job and look forward to seeing some great new challenges. Thanks again Chris for agreeing to take over the challenge. 


Oh, and thanks for that Mike. That was great.


----------



## SpaceNut

Sorry to hear that you are stepping down, but I (we all) understand. Thank's for all you have done over the past years. Wishing you the best & God bless!


----------

